# Golden Slayers Chapter Two



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Chapter Two in the Golden Slayer series.. Enjoy.

The Defiler shot bolter rounds through the loyalists, which pinged off the Terminators of the front line. Dozens of rockets made impact on the daemon-machine, denting its heavily armored form.

Jorgun steeled himself for another volley of bolter fire, the heavy shells impacting on his reinforced shield. His halberd glowed with power, anxious to make a kill.

A lucky round hit him in the shoulder, spinning him around. Two more hit him in the back, almost denting his perfect armor.

"Agh! My back!" shouted the Captain as he fell to the floor. Sergeant Y'mellus caught his arm and pulled him up to his feet.

"Sir are you alright?" asked Y'mellus.

"I am fine! Now get back to fighting."

"Yes sir," said Y'mellus, who spun around and advanced with his fellow marines.

Jorgun found the heavy weapons behind his terminators. "Sergeant Vernus! How are you? That daemon injured you badly."

The Sergeant turned around, his helmet covered in gunpowder from his rockets. "I'm better, sir. The apothecary stitched up my stomach and since that was the worst of the damage I should be good.. But this daemon-machine is tough.. We may need more than rockets to bring it down."

"Stay vigilant, Vernus. We will break this Defiler, or we will die trying!"

"Eh.. Of course, my lord."

Jorgun turned away, watching another rocket volley streak up towards the Defiler. It reared up, the rockets crashing into its underside. It cracked the armor, and the daemon leaked out vile liquid from the rents in its belly.

It screeched agony, and torched on of Jorgun's terminators alive.

"RAAAH!" yelled Jorgun, lunging forwards.

The daemon looked down on him with slight curiosity before turning towards the rockets.

Jorgun found a handhold on one of its daemonic legs and climbed toward the top. The machine realized his presence and began shaking its leg vigorously. The Second Captain clung onto its side for dear life, and pulled himself up the last bit.

The daemonic face on the top of the machine looked at him with fear, and it opened its mouth to scream. Jorgun brought his huge halberd into its maw and twisted.

The halberd was wrenched from his hands, and he was sent hurtling across the room as the Defiler exploded into fiery bits of debris, screaming a daemonic deathcry across the warp.
+++
Dark Lord Tarune of the Children of Hate fell to his knees, feeling the psychic shockwave of the daemon's physical death.

"Master is something wrong?" asked one of his scholar-marines, the one named Reshnaul.

"No.. Everything is fine, I assure you, Reshnaul," soothed Tarune, quickly regaining his balance.

"We make way for the middle courtyards.. The vile loyalists have made it past our pet. We shall ambush the bastards as they pass through the center of the palace," announced the Dark Lord, his marines bowing and going to make ready for the defense.

The loyal marines had no chance, atleast a thousand Children of Hate were on Gerrul IV and only about one hundred Golden Slayers. This would be a massacre, thought Tarune to himself, making his way to the courtyard where they would strike.

I hope you liked Chapter Two.. Chapter Three shall be out soon.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm, it sounds like things are just about to get more interesting...You do some pretty good fiction, though the sections could be a bit bigger. Like this one, could you notify me when you post the third? Thanks, and keep up the good work!k:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice enjoyed chapter 1 and 2
ur writing has improved alot
looking forward to the next part


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Crimson_fists said:


> Hmm, it sounds like things are just about to get more interesting...You do some pretty good fiction, though the sections could be a bit bigger. Like this one, could you notify me when you post the third? Thanks, and keep up the good work!k:





deathbringer said:


> Nice enjoyed chapter 1 and 2
> ur writing has improved alot
> looking forward to the next part


Glad you find it entertaining. And Crimson that bit with Tarune was supposed to be short, but on CH3 I'll try and improve the length.

Thanks for the comment DB. Next part'll be out before tommorow. :wink:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Good work i like it!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice, keep it up.


----------

